# AAW Raleigh 2019



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2019)

Is anyone planning to go to the upcoming symposium in July? Chuck

https://www.woodturner.org/page/2019RaleighMain

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2019)

@woodman6415 
@AgainstThe Grain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Is anyone planning to go to the upcoming symposium in July? Chuck
> 
> https://www.woodturner.org/page/2019RaleighMain


I’ll be there ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm going to try to be there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 11, 2019)

I am planning to be there if I can get a visa to enter North Carolina.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2019)

We could probably find a way to smuggle you in!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 11, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We could probably find a way to smuggle you in!


Hmmmm, a West Virginia law enforcement person willing to smuggle someone into North Carolina?? Is that illegal yet?? 

I might try and see if I can get into that. Looks good. I was too late when they had it in Phoenix.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2019)

Meaning no disrespect to West Virginians but....



Nubsnstubs said:


> Hmmmm, a West Virginia law enforcement person willing to smuggle someone into North Carolina?



I'm Virginia law enforcement dang it Jerry!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 12, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Meaning no disrespect to West Virginians but....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm* Virginia* law enforcement dang it Jerry!



OPPS. But, with *W*ytheville before VA, all I saw was the W. I'm not gonna change that excuse either. 

I'll bet if you lived in West Virginia, you'd be a Coal Cop. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 12, 2019)

CWS said:


> I am planning to be there if I can get a visa to enter North Carolina.



You only need a visa for California.


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> You only need a visa for California.



And to leave Washington State as I understand it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> And to leave Washington State as I understand it.


And evidently Hawaii!


----------



## SENC (Jan 13, 2019)

CWS said:


> I am planning to be there if I can get a visa to enter North Carolina.


Shouldn't need a visa, but we do have separate bathrooms for yanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2019)

They get the little rooms with the funny white fixtures, while the rest of you use the tree in the backyard, or what?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 13, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> They get the little rooms with the funny white fixtures, while the rest of you use the tree in the backyard, or what?



Yea, but you gotta make sure the tree your using isn't of the opposite sex...... 




SENC said:


> Shouldn't need a visa, but we do have separate bathrooms for yanks.


I'm pretty sure no southern gentleman would ever use a restroom which wasn't designated for them. It has to be a yank thing......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## CWS (Jan 13, 2019)

Mother nature designed them a tree.


----------



## SENC (Jan 13, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> They get the little rooms with the funny white fixtures, while the rest of you use the tree in the backyard, or what?


We even have johns for silly 'sippians should any show up, we like everyone to feel at home.



 

We like to set these in areas where 3-leafed vines grow and provide plenty of nature's best wipes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Courtland (Jan 14, 2019)

I would really like to go never been to one what is the closest one they have to colorado this year


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Jan 19, 2019)

Skipping this year due to going to Arrowmont in June; I can only get so many "hall passes."


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 19, 2019)

Courtland said:


> I would really like to go never been to one what is the closest one they have to colorado this year


AAW only has one a year .. different city each year .., this is a local one to Colorado..,


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 19, 2019)

@Tony, you can hide in Wendell's suitcase and ride along!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Jan 19, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> AAW only has one a year .. different city each year .., this is a local one to Colorado..,
> 
> View attachment 159152


Went to it a couple years ago; scored some really nice deals on black ash burls and roughed out bowls. Nice symposium


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony, you can hide in Wendell's suitcase and ride along!



I thought about that but with all the Geritol he has to take there won't be enough room for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Jan 19, 2019)

Tony said:


> I thought about that but with all the Geritol he has to take there won't be enough room for me.


I thought he had room in one of the saddle bags on the Harley

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 19, 2019)

Tony said:


> I thought about that but with all the Geritol he has to take there won't be enough room for me.


Hope to be pulling a new RV .. could fit you under bench storage ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 19, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony, you can hide in Wendell's suitcase and ride along!


Last Year AAW in Portland my wife had to buy me an extra suitcase for some maple burl I bought ..

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

